# Staining Over Sikkens



## JSD (Jun 22, 2010)

My house was stained with a solid sikkens product when I bought it. I want to stain. The colour I want is sold by Cabot, but not by Sikkens, but I have heard you can't stain over Sikkens with anything but Sikkens. Is that true? JSD


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Any other solid stain would go over it if it's prepped correctly. I was mainly the DEK Finish and Log & Siding type products that you couldn't effectively coat over without stripping. And just so you know, Sikkens has a database of all the Cabot colors that can be directly matched into their solid stain lines. No need to switch brands just for a color. Sikkens Solids are very difficult to beat.


----------

